# Pita, cucumber, feta, dill, mint tnt



## kadesma (May 10, 2009)

My daughter brought this today we are snacking NOW You take 3 pitas cut them each into separate rounds, then cut into 8 wedges each, put on a baking tray, drizzle with evoo,sprinkle with salt and pepper then bake at 375 10 -12 min.
Now take 8 oz. feta, q med english cuke peeled,seeded, cut into small  dice add 1 small red onion cut in small dice 3 Tab each of mint and dill, add 2-3 Tab. fresh lemon juice, 1 Tab. evoo crumble the feta in a bowl and stir it together with the other ingredients.Garnich with spring of mint and dill Serve with the pita chips and a nice sauvignon blanc...enjoy
kades


----------

